# IIT MADRAS || Pt. Birju Maharaj, Malladi and Gundecha Brothers Concert



## Saarang

"Pt Birju Maharaj, recipient of the PadmaVibhushan is a living legend and currently the leading exponent of the Lucknow Kalka-Bindadin gharana of Kathak dance in India. He has toured extensively, having given thousands of performances across the world. Founder of the Kalashram Dance Foundation, he has taken Kathak to new heights, choreographing extravagant pieces along relevant themes, accessible to all audiences. Saarang 2013 brings to you Kathak Yatra, an elaborate production depicting Kathak through the ages, starting from the form of storytelling in temples, through the courts of Muslim rulers who patronized the art form, to the present day.



Umakant and Ramakant Gundecha are one of India's leading exponents of the Dhrupad style of music. They are among the most active performers of Dhrupad in Indian and international circuits, and have won over 10 award for their rich contribution to Hindustani Music.



Malladi Brothers Sreeram Prasad and Ravikumar were born with a legacy and rich tradition accrued through their grandfather Late Malladi Srirama Murthy. The brothers possess a large repertoire of Carnatic compositions, and are famous for their powerful, vibrant voices.



Together, these two brother-duos blend the two most important music forms in India, with their much awaited performance- 'Brothers in Unison'. "


Date: Dec 9th, 2013

Time: 1800 hrs

Tickets: Free Entry till capacity

Location: Open Air Theater, Indian Institute of Technology Madras, Adyar Chennai-600036

Open Air Theater
Guindy
Chennai, Tamil Nadu


----------

